# Happy Birthday Frank!



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Wherever you are.

Slightly OT, but I think they can forgive me for this.

Tib


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Frank! 
And thanks for all you've done for the rest of us!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

What? He finally turned 24?


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

yeah FRANK,..happy B-day !...and thanx for everything you do for us


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ummmmmmm........his Birthday is Wednesday!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

WOW! Let's cut Frank in half and count the rings to determine his age!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

If you followed Frank and Moebius on Facebook, not only would you know how old he is, you would know what he is doing for his customers on his birthday!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Celebrate by showing a prototype of the Bride of Frankenstein kit.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Happy birthday Frank!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The big FIVE-OH.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

*Happy Birthday Frank!!*


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Happy birthday! And thanks for all the kits you've managed to crank out!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Frank!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Welcome to the other side of the hill, sir!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Happy Birthday Frank! I've heard a rumor that a few years after you were born there was a train wreck in which the original molds to make you were damaged beyond repair and scrapped by monogram...any truth to that?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I believe today is the day actually so HAPPY BIRTHDAY Frank!!! I hope you get all the AMT/MPC/Polar Lights/Monarch/Airfix etc. models you want for your birthday!

Bob K.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Ok, since apparently it's a crime to post the Happy Birthday message a bit early, I'll repeat the sentiment, with perhaps a little less criticism today 

Happy Birthday Frank!

Tib (Now in a punctual and troll-free scent!)


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Frank! (I wish it were on Thursday this year- payday for me)-


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Frank! You're STILL younger than me!!!

:hat:

Larry


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday Frank, and welcome to 50! :hat: Come on in and have a seat, it's quite comfortable on this side. Oh, btw, it's easier to just give in and join A.A.R.P. or they'll _never_ stop sending the junk mail. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Life long and prosper.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Happy Birthday Frank !

And thanks for all the birthday presents you have provided all of us !


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, FRANK! :hat:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, it's still before midnight here on the West Coast, so I still have time to officially wish Frank HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BIG GUY!!!


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday Frank! :wave:

And thanks for the great Birthday Sale today! I just blew all the money I'd been setting aside for models in one fell swoop! :freak:

Oh, and thanks for processing and shipping my order the same day I placed it, too! You almost never see that kind of service these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Frank! I'm sure everyone here would agree that you've made many people happy with your fine products and great service. Hats off to you good sir!

Regards,
MattL


----------

